# σεντίνα = 1. bilge 2. bilge pump



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2011)

*Σεντίνα* είναι αφενός μεν ο υδροσυλλέκτης τού πλοίου, αφετέρου δε το κατώτατο εσωτερικό τμήμα των υφάλων ενός πλοίου — αγγλιστί *bilge*. Αυτό είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι· ο λόγος που θέλησα να γράψω αυτό το σημείωμα είναι επειδή διαπίστωσα ότι η λ. _σεντίνα_ χρησιμοποιείται (προφανώς μετωνυμικά) για να δηλώσει και _την αντλία_ τής σεντίνας (δηλ. την αντλία τού υδροσυλλέκτη, αγγλιστί *bilge pump*). Παραδείγματα σχετικά με τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση:

24βολτη σεντίνα
Αν υπάρχουν νερά στο κατάστρωμα ανοίγουμε τη μεσαία τάπα που οδηγεί στη σεντίνα καθώς και το ρεύμα, για να δουλέψει η σεντίνα και να μαζεύει τα λίγα νερά που έχουν απομείνει (τσεκάρουμε τις σεντίνες ότι λειτουργούν γιατί εύκολα πηγαίνουν σκουπίδια και τις μπλοκάρουν).
Παλαιότερα τα φουσκωτά μας σκάφη, είχανε ένα λεκανάκι (βοθράκι) συγκέντρωσης όλων των νερών που θα έπεφταν μέσα στο σκάφος μας και από εκεί υπήρχε μια σεντίνα η οποία έδιωχνε τα νερά μηχανικά πλέον έξω από το σκάφος μας.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 1, 2011)

σωστό


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2011)

Φίλε U/S, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φαίνεται η πηγή σου — τι είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2011)

Είναι από το _Ναυτικό Ονοματολόγιο_ του Παλάσκα (σελ. 187).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2011)

Ωραία, ευχαριστώ! :)


----------

